# ausführbare Datei



## SirWayne (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein batch datei erstellt die so aussieht...kann mir jemand sagen warum das falsch ist??
start java MEDHauptMain.class


----------



## Beni (25. Mai 2007)

Das ".class" musst du nicht schreiben, nur "java MEDHauptMain". Wofür das "start" gut ist, weiss ich nicht...

P.S. wenn deine Klasse in einem Package ist, musst du das auch hinschreiben: "java das.package.in.dem.die.Klasse.ist.MEDHauptMain"


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2007)

start ist ein Befehl des OS (Windows), der die Kontrolle nach Aufruf des Befehls wieder an das OS zurückgibt, um sofort bspw. weitere Befehle parallel abarbeiten zu können.


----------



## SirWayne (25. Mai 2007)

danke für die schnelle antworten meine package heißt stuio.main

also hab ich geschrieben start java stuido.main.MEDHauptMain

geht leider nicht hab den batch auch in den ordner geschrieben wo sich die .class datei befindet!!!
fehlt in der batch datei noch was???davor oder danach???


----------



## SirWayne (25. Mai 2007)

ach noch was vielleicht sagt es jemand was es wird kurz eine Konsole geöffnet geht aber gleich wieder zu


----------



## madboy (26. Mai 2007)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach noch was vielleicht sagt es jemand was es wird kurz eine Konsole geöffnet geht aber gleich wieder zu





			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> start ist ein Befehl des OS (Windows), der die Kontrolle nach Aufruf des Befehls wieder an das OS zurückgibt, um sofort bspw. weitere Befehle parallel abarbeiten zu können.


Lass das "start" mal weg. Dann kannst du eventuelle Fehlermeldungen sehen.


----------



## SirWayne (26. Mai 2007)

nee leider nicht.Konsole öffnet sich kurz und geht dann wieder zu!!!Muss vielleicht was bestimmtes in meinem main stehen ???


----------



## Beni (26. Mai 2007)

Schreib mal "pause" in das Batch-File (nach dem Java-Befehl). Das sollte alles stoppen, und du kannst lesen, was für ein Fehler ausgeworfen wurde.


----------



## SirWayne (26. Mai 2007)

nee leider nicht!!!


----------



## SirWayne (26. Mai 2007)

hier die fehlermeldung


C:\Projekte\studio\studio>java studio.base.MEDJFrame
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/incors/plaf/kunst
stoff/KunststoffLookAndFeel
        at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredMethods0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredMethods(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredMethod(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.isCoalesceEventsOverriden(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.access$100(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component$2.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component$2.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.awt.Component.checkCoalescing(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Container.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Window.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at studio.base.MEDJFrame.<init>(MEDJFrame.java:45)
        at studio.base.MEDJFrame.main(MEDJFrame.java:173)

C:\Projekte\studio\studio>pause
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .[/img]


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Mai 2007)

> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/incors/plaf/kunst
> stoff/KunststoffLookAndFeel


Der Interpreter kann dein LAF-Paket nicht finden, weil es entweder nicht im Classpath ist, oder nicht mit ausgeliefert wurde.
Bau dir doch eine Jar-Datei, die kannst du mit Doppelklick starten. Das Kunststoff-LAF legst du in den Classpath (neben deine Jar-Datei) und listest in der Manifest-Datei die Jar-Datei des Kunststoff-LAFs auf. Anleitungen und ein Batch-Tool dazu gibts in der FAQ.


----------



## SirWayne (26. Mai 2007)

ok danke ich schaus mir mal an


----------



## SirWayne (29. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem manifest hab ich nicht so richtig verstanden!!!Zweck??
Es sollte automatisch eines geben???


----------



## Gast2 (29. Mai 2007)

also das jar file wird angelegt ,aber wenn ich es mit einem doppelkleick öffne passiert nichts ,keine fehlermeldung ,kein dialog


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2007)

Starte die Jardatei mal mit
java -jar MeinProgramm.jar

Gibts dann Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mai 2007)

mhm ich hatte eine klasse mit einem ä drin da hatte es probleme gegeben


----------

